#ubuntu-learning 2009-06-22
<Vantrax> ahh well, guess hes not around
<Vantrax> just wanted to look at a few things that have happend while I was indisposed:P
<Vantrax> Seems like there has been some intense debate over licensing
<Vantrax> It also seems that our organisation needs to be improved and we need to get a structure documented and agreed on
<Vantrax> as a matter of priority
<cprofitt> Vantrax, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Notes/06182009
<Vantrax> it also looks like we need to have someone 'in charge' moderating things within the board to guide discussion and moderate the conflicts.
<Vantrax> yeah i saw that cprofitt, its linked on the agenda right?
<cprofitt> yep
<Vantrax> We have been having a few conflicts lately and things have gotten a bit out of hand a few times
<Vantrax> we dont want to create a polarised environment where we each tend to our own extremes, we want to have a sensible discussion with moderated views. Too often lately things seem to be tending toward the extreme rather than meeting in the middle
<Vantrax> this especially applies to licencing due to its central and prickly nature
<cprofitt> A mediator might help with that...
<Vantrax> pleia2: what do you think
<cprofitt> I am not sure we can get a mediator that does not have an opinion on this...
<Vantrax> I can see the benefit of NC, but it will be harder to work with. I can also see that BY-SA is easier, and better in line with the community standards.
<Vantrax> problem is both have a good argument
<Vantrax> I dont think it so importaint for the mediator not to have an opinon, but to put aside his or her opinions and play devils advocate if neccesary
<cprofitt> I see that argument having more leeway than the one for ownership transfer
<pleia2> sorry, got dragged into a phone call, will be back soon
<Vantrax> i think the transfer of ownership was a misunderstanding in the way that CC works, we dont need ownership, we can still do everything we want to it except for relicensing it
<Vantrax> Im not entirely sure of the need for relicensing
<Vantrax> if there is a legal indemnity issue that should be explored with the FSF
<Vantrax> thats kinda not the point tho, i think we need to look at having a nominated head of the board to moderate our discussions a bit, and to resolve conflicts
<Vantrax> we need to get some proper advice for our licensing, but that can be resolved at the meeting tomorrow.
<cprofitt> Vantrax, ownership may have been a misunderstanding...
<cprofitt> it may not have.
<cprofitt> Vantrax, I would add the nomination suggestion to the agenda
<Vantrax> yes, we will need to try and understand what bodhi was getting at. More importaintly the reason behind his position
<cprofitt> I can concede that as long as the reverse is true.
<cprofitt> I think such exploration may better be done after the advice is given and via the mail list... as it allows for un-interrupted explanation of the position
<Vantrax> probably, but it should be started here first. Also I think because we tend to understand everyones position but Bodhi's we should allow him to explain himself fully so we can understand where he is coming from. At this stage I feel I am missing something.
<cprofitt> does that sound fair Vantrax ?
<Vantrax> cprofitt: it does indeed
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> I am going to log for a bit... be back on in about an hour or so
<pleia2> yeah, I think the ownership thing is a misunderstanding too
<pleia2> so hopefully that can all get out in the open
<Vantrax> yeah, just seems there has been too much fighting, and not enough discussion
<pleia2> yeah, that's kinda why I backed off, we hit a few spots where only more information could help, so talking wasn't doing any good
<pleia2> I understand and sympathize with the fact that bodhi has legal concerns, but until I understand precisely the nature of them it's hard to have a discussion about it
<Vantrax> on that we agree
<Vantrax> from what I understand there has been a series of heated arguments that went nowhere
<pleia2> I don't know that they were that bad
<pleia2> I never felt upset during any of the discussions
<pleia2> I did say that I wouldn't give up copyright *and* be forced into an NC license, which I think upset bodhi
<pleia2> but that's simply because as an author I like to retain some rights to my own material
<pleia2> now that NC is mostly off the table, I don't think it's much of an issue anyway
<Vantrax> also worth noting, bodhi hasnt been around since then
<pleia2> actually he has, talked with doctormo and dinda quite a bit
<pleia2> was asking where you were yesterday
<Vantrax> ahh
<Vantrax> hopefully he will show up later and i can poke him
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> Hello?
<pleia2> hey doctormo
<doctormo_> grr damn system76 laptop crashed again as I was reading the backlog
<doctormo_> ok poke away
<doctormo_> Vantrax: I hope your ok, we should get the theme done but not if you need to rest
<Vantrax> heya mo
<doctormo_> We should wait for the theme for announcements and such, but a team report so long as it's not blogged wouldn't be too bad I don't think
<Vantrax> i need a header graphic and its done, just need a test server to tweak the theme
<Vantrax> i havent been able to see what it actually looks like yet
<Vantrax> its all blind coded
<doctormo_> The copyright stuff has been heated and I think we've all learned a lot from it, but I wouldn't call on a captin for such a thing, if council members can't discuss, then what hope have we got of going with the CoC never mind the leadership CoC
<cprofitt> Vantrax, bodhi put up a test server I thought
<Vantrax> doctormo: its useful to have someone to moderate when necessary
<Vantrax> cprofitt: it went down last i heard, he was rebuilding it
<cprofitt> http://learn.bodhizazen.net/moodle/login/index.php
<Vantrax> doctormo: ive had to do that with you and bodhi once already
<cprofitt> its loading for me now
<doctormo_> Vantrax: I thought the idea was that we all could moderate and come into an unfortunate situation as required
<Vantrax> soudns good
<doctormo_> part of the skills
<Vantrax> seems like he did get it back up
<Vantrax> doctormo: indeed, but we are also lacking some structure, and organisation which needs to be addressed
<Vantrax> as with everything, just an idea. Feel free to shoot me down:P
<doctormo_> Vantrax: It's an important idea, and I like the idea of apointed aribors. But I also feel that people like yourself who come into a fight in order to control things and settle the manner of the discussion should be able to do so through self authority, not one invested. This is for timezone reasons as much as it is about people being people and anyone could possibly get into a fight, even one nominated.
<Vantrax> good point
<doctormo_> Perhaps we should have a declarative, "This discussion seems to be getting heated, I'm going to watch to make sure no one steps out of line"
<doctormo_> And then that in it's self gives you the position to manage it without getting embroiled.
<doctormo> but again, just ideas, feel free to shoot me down :-D
<Vantrax> not a bad idea again
<cprofitt> doctormo, do really feel our conversations got that heated?
<cprofitt> hey guys... wb
<doctormo_> [21:57] <doctormo> Vantrax: OK I have a banner already for the UCLP
<doctormo_> [21:57] <doctormo> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/learning/title.png
<doctormo_> cprofitt: hey there
<cprofitt> doctormo, do really feel our conversations got that heated?
<cprofitt> doctormo, Vantrax - is this one of the items we need to do - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/MOTUReleaseCharter
<Vantrax> thanks doctormo
<doctormo> cprofitt: between me and botzi, or between you and botzi?
<cprofitt> doctormo, either... I meant the group in general
<cprofitt> so between he and I or you and I or you and him or ...
<doctormo> Well, your argument wasn't as bad as mine, I have to admit I fouled up handling that one.
<doctormo> Thanks to Vantrax we got it sorted, but I wouldn't like that kind of thing to happen again
<cprofitt> k
<Vantrax> cprofitt: i think something like that charter is not really required
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> do you have an example or a framework you would like to work from?
<Vantrax> I think that will come under the structure & organisational roles stuff I wanted to discuss
<Vantrax> We need to outline a structure (ala ubt) with how the team is structured, and the roles and responcibilities
<cprofitt> I agree... just curious if there was an example?
<Vantrax> dont know of one
<cprofitt> k
<Vantrax> Id rather do something that works for us instead of using something that worked for someone else
<cprofitt> Vantrax, I am not saying straight copy...
<Vantrax> i know
<cprofitt> I was just thinking it would serve as an example of the type of document you want...
<cprofitt> it would help us get on the same page perhaps
<pleia2> would help us define some of the basic things that all teams need done, too
<pleia2> like meetings and team reports and all that
<bodhizazen> Vantrax, poke :)
<cprofitt> pleia2, good points
<cprofitt> hello bodhizazen
<pleia2> evening bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> hey everyone
<bodhizazen> spent most of the day with my children, hiking and swimming
<bodhizazen> you ?
<cprofitt> dad's 65th was yesterday
<cprofitt> father's day today
<Vantrax> hiya bodhi
<Vantrax> bodhizazen: lots of good discussion this morning
<bodhizazen> Nice :)
<doctormo> US Father's day right?
<bodhizazen> yes
<bodhizazen> my children all made a fathers day shirt
<bodhizazen> that they wore, even Myah (almost 2 now)
<bodhizazen> they have their # on the back (kid #1, etc) and each did a unique theme
<cprofitt> well... good night all... early morning for me tomorrow
<cprofitt> see you on the flip side.
<dthacker> join #ubuntu-beginners
<dthacker> argh.  need coffee
<doctormo> dthacker: do you need something?
<entered_am> gud day...
<entered_am> any one could help me to connect for my ym
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo everyone :)
<bodhi_zazen> meeting later today ?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> there, sent out reminder :)
<pleia2> and the ML seems to be working nicely \o/
<doctormo> thanks for the reminder :-)
<SAMER> HELLO
<SAMER> I WANT TO CONNECT MY COMPUTER TO THE ENTERNET VIA BLUETOOTH
<SAMER> ANY ONE CAN HELP
<doctormo> no, not here, try #ubuntu
<nhandler> doctormo: He left a while ago
<doctormo> nhandler: Yea, I know, just wanted to say it as a sigh. Damn shouty, wrong channel people. :-/
<cprofitt> hey Vantrax|Work
<cprofitt> meeting in 19 minutes
 * pleia2 nods
<dthacker> argh, thought I had an hour.
<pleia2> ok, I'm going to be a few minutes late
<pleia2> I forgot about the whole eating thing
<cprofitt> Vantrax|Work, did you add your items to the agenda for tonight?
#ubuntu-learning 2009-06-23
<bodhi_zazen> doctormo: if they need help, and they got "lost" in #ubuntu (too big) you can sent them to ##beginners-help if you wish
<dinda> made it
<cprofitt> #ubuntu-meeting
<dinda> or rather I made it *this far*  :)
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> doctormo, #ubuntu-meeting
<cprofitt> doctormo, pleia2 #ubuntu-meeting
<Vantrax> lo all
<pleia2> k, am back w/ pizza
 * pleia2 shares and pops into -meeting
<cprofitt> doctormo, #ubuntu-meeting
<doctormo> cprofitt: That's for the notifs, what's the points so far?
<doctormo> thanks*
<Vantrax> sorry that ive been a little awol lately
<cprofitt> I think we need to have another meeting next week... to keep us moving on the structure
<pleia2> thanks for chairing again, cprofitt :)
<pleia2> agreed
<cprofitt> thanks pleia2
<Vantrax> i had my hip pop out over the weekend and work has been very hectic
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Monday June 29nd @ 7pm EDT (23:00 UTC June 29nd) | Support in #ubuntu
<pleia2> er
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Monday June 29th @ 7pm EDT (23:00 UTC June 29th) | Support in #ubuntu
<DougieRichardson> Before I go to bed, I have to mention the meeting times
<cprofitt> structure page started -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Structure
<Vantrax> go DougieRichardson
<dinda> DougieRichardson: yes, might good to rotate at least a few to better for UK/european folks
<cprofitt> dinda, DougieRichardson we do need to look at the poll again to see what the best alternate time is
<pleia2> Vantrax: how early can you be to a meeting UTC?
<DougieRichardson> UTC? 1630 earliest
<Vantrax> i can do 8am so thats 2 hours ago
<pleia2> ok, so we could bump it to 22:00
<pleia2> DougieRichardson: does that help?
<Vantrax> i could get about 30-40 min at 21:00
<DougieRichardson> Yes that's a bit better - what's that for most of you stateside?
<pleia2> that'd be 6PM for us
<pleia2> eastern
<cprofitt> 16:30 UTC would be 2:30
<cprofitt> 22:00 would be 6pm
<cprofitt> 6pm is much more possible for me...
<cprofitt> but it is not fair that Vantrax always has to do this from work
<Vantrax> its ok
<cprofitt> a 14:00 UTC would work -- that would take my lunch time
<cprofitt> but I would not be fired for doing so
<Vantrax> 8am  -  9am no one is in the office
<DougieRichardson> see,  I can't from work - mil network/no irc
<pleia2> Vantrax: would be sleeping then :)
<doctormo> The guy got himself born in Australia :-P
<cprofitt> though the summer is a crap shoot for doing things at work
<Vantrax> I work at a university
<cprofitt> my boss micro manages during the summer to a tremendous degree
<doctormo> I think 6pm would be better for me, less likely to fall asleep for a nap and wake up late again
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Monday June 29th @ 6pm EDT (22:00 UTC June 29th) | Support in #ubuntu
<dinda> 6 PM Eastern?
<dinda> that pleia2 is quick!
<cprofitt> I can deal with 6pm EDT
<pleia2> ok
<DougieRichardson> that's great, thanks all
<cprofitt> I wish universities paid decently around me
<cprofitt> I would be able to get a Masters that way...
 * DougieRichardson yawns and wavew goodnight
<pleia2> a friend of mine works for the NJ university, he mostly stays for the benefits :\
<dinda> cprofitt: some do offer tuition reimbursement
<pleia2> doesn't really make a competitive salary
 * dinda waves to DougieRichardson
<cprofitt> dinda, many here offer 100% free courses after two years...
 * DougieRichardson waves dinda
<cprofitt> but the base pay is terrible in comparison to what I make at a K-12
<Vantrax> universities dont pay well here...
<dinda> cprofitt: really?  I've seen the opposite here in TX
<Vantrax> the benefits are good tho
<dinda> universities pay much better than k12
<dinda> great benefits
<cprofitt> dinda, sent you a private with the information
<Vantrax> dinda: they pay better at the upper levels
<Vantrax> not at the entry levels
<cprofitt> I am the highest I can go and not be Administration
<dinda> how long you been there?
<cprofitt> 11 years
 * dinda points folks to http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/
<dinda> some sys admin jobs open currently
<cprofitt> nice
<cprofitt> I still have some learning to do on the Ubuntu/Linux side
<cprofitt> before I would consider myself ready
<dinda> wow - 11 years - makes one very comfortable and safe
<cprofitt> if it were Windows / AD / SQL...
<cprofitt> longest I have ever held a job
<Vantrax> i actually put in for a canonical sysadmin job:P
<Vantrax> it vanished into the ether...
<cprofitt> there is another one Vantrax
<pleia2> cprofitt: how many of your agenda items did we get to?
<cprofitt> all but one
<cprofitt> I am good pleia2
<dinda> Vantrax: the hiring process can take months
<pleia2> which one?
<cprofitt> the one we did not get to really will depend on our structure
<cprofitt> how to approve courses
<pleia2> k
<cprofitt> I think we need a review board... but we need a structure before taking that on
<cprofitt> or that is part of our structure
<Vantrax> dinda: ahh, im tied up for a few months now on this AD project
<Vantrax> cprofitt: that would be part of it
<dinda> ok, outside time now
 * dinda waves to all - you folks rock!
<doctormo> Vantrax: I actually held a job at Canonical, it's a great place to work, broke my heart though to leave, so be warned.
<Vantrax> lol yeah
<Vantrax> that happens
<Vantrax> long as they pay me enough that my wife wont kill me ill be happy
 * Vantrax 's wife is a banker
<doctormo> Vantrax: Oh god, my wife's already sharpening the bread knif, out of work for 6 months now.
<Vantrax> dinda you still around
<Vantrax> board mailing list is ubuntu-learning-board@lists.launchpad.net
<doctormo> Morning all
<cprofitt> pleia2, are you here?
<pleia2> for a few more minutes
<pleia2> cprofitt: what's up?
<cprofitt> I apologize for Montel - he was banned by UBT last night
<cprofitt> and has been told on multiple occasions not to bring bots in to channels
<pleia2> yeah, I know :\
<pleia2> you guys did your best
#ubuntu-learning 2009-06-24
<dthacker> are last night's logs posted?
<pleia2> dthacker: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/06/23/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<pleia2> we're right at the top :)
<dthacker> off to read, hope it went well.
<dthacker> bodhi_zazen: do you need a relief sysadmin?
<bodhi_zazen> A back up would be nice, if I am away
<bodhi_zazen> I am comfortable with running the server, and now that it is set up not much has been needed in terms of sys admin
<dthacker> bodhi_zazen: I'm comfortable with ubuntu server and apache,  haven't run a moodle install yet.
<bodhi_zazen> sweet
<dthacker> I've run LAMP based CMS tikiwiki and PHPbbs
<bodhi_zazen> Ubuntu is a bit odd in terms of where it places the Moodle stuff
<bodhi_zazen> I am currently running lighttpd and postgresql
<dthacker> excellent
<bodhi_zazen> recently the tweaks have involved php actually
<dthacker> bodhi_zazen:  have to run for now.  I'll drop you a line and we can discuss what you'd want me to do (and not do ;) )
<bodhi_zazen> :)
<bodhi_zazen> thanks
<Vantrax> anyone been lookint at http://www.linux-for-education.org/?
<ziroday> Hi! I'm just looking through the project and was wondering how are the moodle courses differed to a wikipage?
<pleia2> hi ziroday
<ziroday> pleia2: heya
<pleia2> I'm not a moodle expert :) but it's actually a full course management system
<pleia2> ..which means more to others than it means to me
<pleia2> but it's more than just a flat-text wiki page
<ziroday> ah okay, and is there any specific content you aim to put on UCLP that's not/not going to be on the wiki?
<pleia2> the wiki is pretty comprehensive, our aim is to put some of the material from the wiki into course format so it can be taught on IRC, in LoCo teams, and ultimately in the greater community beyond Ubuntu itself (schools, learning centers)
<ziroday> ah that makes an awful lot more sense, so rather then being an alternative to the wiki something more structured that can be given out?
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> the wiki is a great resource for reference, but we're aiming to actually teach the material
<ziroday> similar to ubuntu training, but being community run?
<pleia2> correct
<ziroday> ooh that's nice
<ziroday> how can I help, I see that you're requesting topics. Can I write a course for any of those?
<pleia2> well, currently we're still working through our formation stages, there are some licensing things to be worked through before we can actually start releasing courses of our own
<pleia2> but absolutely if you have some thoughts for courses, you're welcome to start getting some notes together to get it rolling while we sort out the administriva :)
<ziroday> awesome! Will the moodle setup at learn.ubft.net/learn.ubuntu.com be the final one, or is that just a sandbox currently?
<pleia2> as it stands we're using learn.ubft.net, once we've cut through some red tape and got some quality courses up and running we'll be granted learn.ubuntu.com
<ziroday> great! One last question (I promise) what's the "enrol me" button meant to do?
<pleia2> good question
<pleia2> this is where my lack of moodle expertise comes in :)
<ziroday> hehe
<pleia2> I'm probably the one on the project who knows the *least* about how the moodle workflow works
<ziroday> I do remember using it briefly at school, but never managed to work it out either
<pleia2> yeah, the only time I've ever used it was with the ubuntu training materials, and even then it was a bit of an enigma
<pleia2> "just tell me what to click to download the thing!" ;)
<pleia2> good morning cprofitt
<ziroday> oh, the official ubuntu training courses use moodle as well?
<pleia2> they have an online course that uses moodle, yes
<Deadman> hello
<greg-g> hey all interested parties (doctormo, pleia2, and bodhi and cproffit aren't here I guess) I just wrote the draft LicensingTerms page on the wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/LicensingTerms
<pleia2> greg-g: awesome, thanks!
<greg-g> pleia2: comments/suggestions/corrections/changes/critiques/assaults/flatery welcome
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> especially concerning my suggested citation/attribution example
 * pleia2 will carve out some time in a bit to work on it
<greg-g> pleia2: no rush
<pleia2> 10:56:28 < greg-g> hey all interested parties (doctormo, pleia2, and bodhi and cproffit aren't here I guess) I just wrote the draft LicensingTerms page on the wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/LicensingTerms
<pleia2> ^^ FYI
<doctormo> thanks pleia2
<doctormo> pleia2: Your a hero! it's great, I'm going to add a graphic
<pleia2> it's greg-g's!
<pleia2> and yes, he did a great job
<doctormo> pleia2: Oh your both in purple, damn Konversation
<doctormo> greg-g: sorry, _your_ the hero, pleia2 is side kick ;-D
<pleia2> hehe
<greg-g> doctormo:  :)
<doctormo> and it kind of makes sense, because greg is the one I asked to help
<greg-g> heh, indeed
<doctormo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/LicensingTerms <- graphic added
<cprofitt> thanks doctormo can you link that page from our agenda page?
<cprofitt> doctormo, also... the author(s) of the course would need to be given attribution not the UCLP
<doctormo> cprofitt: Yes, I was going to bring that up with greg-g just as your typed, great minds.
<greg-g> ah, yeah, you can add that to the suggested attribution line.
<greg-g> cprofitt: doctormo ^^
<doctormo> greg-g: The UCLP won't have copyrights, so the authors should be listed and I'd like to make an edit to add "that enough space for all credits be made available"
<doctormo> Because I've learned that people like to strip out credits doing Ubunchu, very annoying
<greg-g> doctormo: valid point, depending on the number of authors for a given course, it might be easy to provide an /Authors page you can link to. Or, just make people list them all (not terribly burdonsome, really).
#ubuntu-learning 2009-06-25
<oussama> hi
<oussama> who can help me learn ubuntu?
<oussama> where can i find lessons?
<Vantrax> i would start with the ubuntu forums and #ubuntu
<Vantrax> this is a project team, not a place for teaching:P
<Vantrax> also #ubuntu-classroom is a good place to visit
<oussama> ok thxs
<pleia2> actually #ubuntu-classroom is just where we hold classes, not a place to ask about where to learn stuff
<doctormo> pleia2, Vantrax: here is the exact place to ask that question to my mind, because we should know where all the places are.
<pleia2> could have told them about canonical training too, but I forgot
<Vantrax> atm its ubuntu classroom classes, and the forums
<Vantrax> oh and that new linux education moodle site
<doctormo> Vantrax: The SuSE one?
<pleia2> Vantrax: #ubuntu-classroom isn't really a place to send people though, we'll just refer them elsewhere since it's just a channel for classes
<Vantrax> yeah its backed by suse
<doctormo> Aye, I just think the guy would have been more enthused if we'd had said that we're just setting up in here and redirected him to the SuSE or Canonical materials
<pleia2> could refer them to the Classroom wiki page, though
<nhandler> (Or the Packaging Training wiki) ;)
<dinda> ping the room
<pleia2> morning dinda
<dinda> did you folks ever decide which address to use for the project leads intro to the SFLC
<pleia2> I think we want it to go to the board members
<pleia2> there is the board mailing list
<pleia2> will ned to wait for Vantrax, I think he set it up but I don't know if it allows external emails
<dinda> our attorney is going on vacation and won't be back until July 6 so was trying to get this done today
<pleia2> ok, I'll do a quick test
<dinda> can we just send it individual addresses?
<pleia2> yeah, shall I grab the list of addresses for you?
<dinda> yes please, just email them to me
<pleia2> dinda: sent
<dinda> pleia2: thx!
<Vantrax|Work> ello
#ubuntu-learning 2009-06-26
 * dthacker wanders in
<tim_sharitt> bodhi_zazen: are there any meeting logs or anything to get me up to speed on how the project is going?
<tim_sharitt> I really want to find somewhere I can jump back in now that I've got that whole "life" thing beat back into it's corner :)
<pleia2> tim_sharitt: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/06/23/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<tim_sharitt> thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> we're sort of stuck on licensing, getting some legal advice
<pleia2> agenda from that meeting where you're reading the logs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Agenda/06222009
<tim_sharitt> licensing for ubuntu trademarks?
<tim_sharitt> I guess could just read the logs I just asked for ;)
<pleia2> licensing for the moodle courses
<tim_sharitt> pleia2: I see. If you need any legal advice, I did tell a hot girl that I was a lawyer one time at a party :P
<pleia2> tim_sharitt: hahah
<pleia2> I suppose "I work with computers" is only a good pickup line if you're a girl
<pleia2> :P
<tim_sharitt> pleia2: I would say that is a pretty accurate statement :)
#ubuntu-learning 2009-06-27
<DougieRichardson> Hi all, there's a doc team meeting tonight at 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-doc for anyone who's interested.  Is there anything that the learning team wants me to bring up?
<chris__> I have a problem with USB drives on 8.10.  Will someone help?
<DougieRichardson> best to ask in #ubuntu - but go on then
<DougieRichardson> tool
#ubuntu-learning 2010-06-29
<Z-RAY_> after amateur tries to update MLT to 0.5.6 i have left without ffmpeg modules and even ffpmeg is installed, kdenlive says that some not installed at all. also it says that some sound module is not installed. i spent all day to make "lines and dots" bug dissappear (white lines and dots - was promised to be fixed in MLT 0.5.5) and i couldn't make it, even worse - now modules "avformat module", "Quimage module", "Title module" are missing and reinstall
<Z-RAY_> ing of the program and ffmpeg does not helping.
<Z-RAY_> help me please to make this thing work correctly. my skype is "woanerges", or write me here. please, bro's, come on, i need some support here!
<Z-RAY_> white dots and lines examples:
<Z-RAY_> http://kdenlive.org/sites/default/files/shot1_0.png
<Z-RAY_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrFXr_bx2a0
<pleia2> Z-RAY_: is this kubuntu? might want to try #kubuntu
<pleia2> we develop learning materials here, not really a support channel (and I don't use kde, so I really am not sure how to help)
<Z-RAY_> sorry
<Z-RAY_> thought "maybe someone is familiar with video editing"
<Z-RAY_> :S
#ubuntu-learning 2010-07-01
<zkriesse> Vantrax: I swear...I'm not stalking you!
<Vantrax> lol
#ubuntu-learning 2010-07-02
<frank82vt> How can i make an ubuntu internet shortcuts that been readable in windows ?
#ubuntu-learning 2010-07-04
<zkriesse> hello Mobe
